# I so loved this, and do remember this guy well;)



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/funny-mexican-guy-with-groucho-marx#.UfVbmBN44QQ.email

 *Pedro                    Gonzalez-Gonzalez (May 24, 1925 – February 6, 2006) was an                    American character actor from Texas, best known for his                    appearances in a number of John Wayne movies.  You will                    surely remember him in this clip from                    a You Bet Your                    Life TV show episode with Groucho                    Marx.  This is where he received notice that led to a                    film career.*

*This was back                    when TV was real entertainment!*


----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

Denise, I didn't know he was from Texas, but I do remember him. And he sure could dance :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh, he is one of the great character actors, and I never knew Groucho got him started, way cool


----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, I remember him when I was a small child. Mostly in old black and whites.


----------

